# (Solved) audio skipping in Quicktime?



## berndawg84 (Nov 9, 2001)

Whenever I try to play a video file in quicktime, the audio always skips and is choppy...this does not happen for me with real player or windows media player. I can't find any troubleshooting for quicktime. Does anyone know what could be causing this? Thanks


----------



## berndawg84 (Nov 9, 2001)

any ideas anyone? thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I assume the file is a MOV. To be certain, rightclick on the file, choose properties. What is the extention?

Can you play this one okay:

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/monstgorg2.mov

Regards

eddie


----------



## berndawg84 (Nov 9, 2001)

I can play the actual video fine, but the sound is the problem. It's very garbled and choppy. And this happens with whatever MOV file I play...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Control Panel | sounds or sounds and multimedia, whichever os your using.

select the audio tab, playback device box, advanced, performance tab, is hardware acceleration enabled?

eddie


----------



## berndawg84 (Nov 9, 2001)

OK thanks Eddie, I got it fixed now  The hardware acceleration for the audio was on full, and i just took it down one notch to standard, and the audio goes smoothly now. THANKS. feel free to close this


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats good to hear 

eddie


----------

